# PubMed- International Falk Foundation 164th Falk Symposium.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*International Falk Foundation 164th Falk Symposium.*

Expert Rev Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2008 Aug;2(4):523-4

Authors: Miheller P

The 164th Falk Symposium was organized in Budapest, Hungary for May 2-3, 2008. The symposium was entitled 'Intestinal Disorders', which reflected the wide range of topics discussed in plenary sessions. The scientific poster session and the live endoscopic demonstration enriched the program of the symposium. Lectures and posters were presented at the Budapest Congress and World Trade Centre, while endoscopic examinations were performed in the Endoscopic Unit of the scientific organizer, the 2nd Department of Medicine, Semmelweis University, Faculty of Medicine. The international organizing committee (President: Zsolt Tulassay, Budapest, Hungary; Members: Petr Dite, Brno, Czech Republic; Guenter J Kreis, Graz, Austria; Jurgen Schölmerich, Regensburg, Germany; and Hans-Joachim Schulz, Berlin, Germany) invited 43 experts from 16 different countries.

PMID: 19072399 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

